# Thinking about getting another dog.



## Bluebird

*I’ve had three dogs in my life - an Irish Setter died at 12 years, Cocker died at 13 years, a Teddy Bear died at 16 years. I have always had dogs in my life. I love them. Now after Teddy Bear has passed I just don’t know about getting another dog. I am so lonely without him. I wouldn’t get a dog until next year. I am 67 and alone. I do think about care for a puppy, training I know what that all means. It’s like having a baby if not worse. At least diapers for baby. I am not sure I want to adopt a dog. Perhaps I am too old for getting a pup to love. Thanks to all who respond. *


----------



## storyist

Needless to say, no one on the internet can tell you what to do about this. I got my last dog as a puppy at about your age and didn't have that much trouble with it. Sure, puppies are time consuming PITAs, but for me they're also fun and cute enough I enjoy that first year. Also I was healthy and in pretty good shape, but I do worry about what will happen to my dogs if I don't outlive them and have made arrangements for that with each one.

Now here I am again, older and after the year of lockdown not in as good shape, and I have another puppy. I'm having more trouble keeping up, but doing it. I deliberately chose a smaller breed this time, but that's not making much difference at this stage. His needs and demands aren't dictated by his size.

Depending on your circumstances and abilities, tolerance for having your life turned upside down for a few months, etc., give some real thought to adopting an older dog. You do need to chose carefully, but that's also true with a puppy. And don't forget kittens and cats. For some that may be the best choice of all.


----------



## Bluebird

storyist said:


> Needless to say, no one on the internet can tell you what to do about this. I got my last dog as a puppy at about your age and didn't have that much trouble with it. Sure, puppies are time consuming PITAs, but for me they're also fun and cute enough I enjoy that first year. Also I was healthy and in pretty good shape, but I do worry about what will happen to my dogs if I don't outlive them and have made arrangements for that with each one.
> 
> Now here I am again, older and after the year of lockdown not in as good shape, and I have another puppy. I'm having more trouble keeping up, but doing it. I deliberately chose a smaller breed this time, but that's making much difference at this stage. His needs and demands aren't dictated by his size.
> 
> Depending on your circumstances and abilities, tolerance for having your life turned upside down for a few months, etc., give some real thought to adopting an older dog. You do need to chose carefully, but that's also true with a puppy. And don't forget kittens and cats. For some that may be the best choice of all.


You have thought and I appreciate that. I do know what a puppy means for all things. i am concerned about that. Know all the time and care it takes for any doggy. A lot of people don’t. I was just going to look a small dog, maybe 10 to 15 pounds. Thinking Maltese. Don’t want yippie Yorkers. My Teddy Bear was 12 pounds and a sweet heart.


----------



## Bluebird

Bluebird said:


> You have thought and I appreciate that. I do know what a puppy means for all things. i am concerned about that. Know all the time and care it takes for any doggy. A lot of people don’t. I was just going to look a small dog, maybe 10 to 15 pounds. Thinking Maltese. Don’t want yippie Yorkers. My Teddy Bear was 12 pounds and a sweet heart.


I have in my will care taker for my dog and money for them and the dog to take care of him/ her.


----------



## LeoRose

Getting an adult, and skipping the obnoxious puppy stage, is a good option. (Says the person who is ready to strangle her SPoo puppy...)


----------



## Jacobhathway

Dogs are stressbusters, and since you say you don't wanna feel alone, I think getting a dog would be great for you. Don't worry about your age. All that matters is that you love your furry friend, and after reading your story, I'm pretty sure you will😄.


----------



## storyist

Jacobhathway said:


> Dogs are stressbusters, and since you say you don't wanna feel alone, I think getting a dog would be great for you.


Most, not all, adult dogs are stress busters. Just reading some of the threads here about people with problem dogs can highlight the difficulties posed by some dogs. However, I sincerely doubt any puppy is a stress buster. They are stress inducers for the first months. Cute, funny, but exhausting, worrying, etc., too. Anyone getting a puppy (and not just throwing it in a pen in the backyard) needs to be realistic about what is required in order to get to that stress-busting adult.


----------



## Bluebird

storyist said:


> Most, not all, adult dogs are stress busters. Just reading some of the threads here about people with problem dogs can highlight the difficulties posed by some dogs. However, I sincerely doubt any puppy is a stress buster. They are stress inducers for the first months. Cute, funny, but exhausting, worrying, etc., too. Anyone getting a puppy (and not just throwing it in a pen in the backyard) needs to be realistic about what is required in order to get to that stress-busting adult.


Thank you for the nice reply. My dogs have been family. Even the Irish Setter, a bigger dog, was in the house with us, hanging out with the pack. Puppies for a least the first year are like having a baby around and take time, training, and socialization. But they are worth it! 😊


----------



## Galathiel

If you are not against having your dog groomed (since you mention a maltese), you might also look into a shih tzu. After about a year old, they are really wonderful velcro family dogs that just want to be with you. Want to go outside? Great! Want to sit on the couch and watch a movie? Great! They can also be exercised easily indoors if necessary on bad days (both weather and you) by throwing a stuffed animal, etc to retrieve. I lost mine at almost 16 years old, but he was an amazing dog.


----------



## Bluebird

Galathiel said:


> If you are not against having your dog groomed (since you mention a maltese), you might also look into a shih tzu. After about a year old, they are really wonderful velcro family dogs that just want to be with you. Want to go outside? Great! Want to sit on the couch and watch a movie? Great! They can also be exercised easily indoors if necessary on bad days (both weather and you) by throwing a stuffed animal, etc to retrieve. I lost mine at almost 16 years old, but he was an amazing dog.


I so agree. My dog was a Teddy Bear. Shitzu and Bichon. The most loyal and loving dog. He just wanted to be with me which I was so good with that. As a pup, he just needed love, exercise and training. You lost your after 16 years. Did you get another dog?


----------



## 3GSD4IPO

I suggest you try to find a retired breeding or show/competition dog from a reputable small breeder. This means the dog should have house manners including potty training. Additionally the dog will have a soft landing should anything "happen" because the dog would go back to the breeder.


----------



## Bluebird

3GSD4IPO said:


> I suggest you try to find a retired breeding or show/competition dog from a reputable small breeder. This means the dog should have house manners including potty training. Additionally the dog will have a soft landing should anything "happen" because the dog would go back to the breeder.


That is a good idea. I wonder how old of a dog that would be. I really would like to get another Teddy Bear dog which is a mix of Shitzu and Bichon. My Teddy Bear had all the positive traits of those two breeds. I also have thought about a Maltese or Yorkie, but I am really unsure about those two breeds. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## DaySleepers

Breeders rehome dogs for a lot of reasons, so the age is going to be variable. Sometime they hold a puppy back but as it matures it turns out it isn't suitable for what the breeder had planned (too tall, minor conformation flaws, doesn't enjoy showing, etc.). Sometimes they have a puppy returned because a previous buyer ran into difficult times. Sometimes they have a breeding dog they retire after one or two litters because they aren't a good mother or aren't producing what the breeder expected, sometimes they have older breeding dogs they retire after a long career of 4-5 litters, who are older (although in the case of females no good breeder will be breeding a senior dog so they shouldn't be elderly). The major downside of going that route is that it's unpredictable what breeders will have available when, and often it's a matter of luck finding a breeder with a rehome available unless you have some good connections within the breed or the dog world at large.


----------



## ClanWorgen

Bluebird said:


> That is a good idea. I wonder how old of a dog that would be. I really would like to get another Teddy Bear dog which is a mix of Shitzu and Bichon. My Teddy Bear had all the positive traits of those two breeds. I also have thought about a Maltese or Yorkie, but I am really unsure about those two breeds. Thank you for your reply.


All of those breeds you mentioned are small companion breeds and are very similar. Yorkies are going to be the more energetic of the options, but still entirely manageable. If you liked the mix of Shih Tzu and Bichon then you may really like a Maltese. Havanese are another lovely smaller breed with similar traits, and IME they tend to be more confident dogs in general.


----------



## ScPuppy99

If you liked your Teddy Bear then maybe you could get a Shih Tzu? They are quite common.


----------



## Bluebird

ClanWorgen said:


> All of those breeds you mentioned are small companion breeds and are very similar. Yorkies are going to be the more energetic of the options, but still entirely manageable. If you liked the mix of Shih Tzu and Bichon then you may really like a Maltese. Havanese are another lovely smaller breed with similar traits, and IME they tend to be more confident dogs in general.


I thank you for your reply. I was really thinking about the Maltese because it is a bit smaller. I don’t know much about the Havanese. I think it is bigger than what I am looking for, but it is a cute dog. I have heard house training for Maltese can be difficult. Granted I trained an Irish Setter, Cocker, and Teddy Bear that were wonderful.


----------



## Bluebird

Jacobhathway said:


> Dogs are stressbusters, and since you say you don't wanna feel alone, I think getting a dog would be great for you. Don't worry about your age. All that matters is that you love your furry friend, and after reading your story, I'm pretty sure you will😄.


You are right about that I would love any dog. I know I need to get a small one. I have done downsizing from Irish Setter to Crocker to Teddy Bear. So looking for smaller despite I just loved that Teddy Bear and his personality and gentleness.He was easy training and I know cannot be replaced. You can’t replace people and you can’t replace dogs of your heart. But Really my Setter was as gentle as a lamb and calm, not what people think about Irish Setters, Thinking about a Maltese but really not sure about their personality despite the fact I like the size.


----------



## Uncle Foster

Well Bluebird, you and I are pretty much in the same boat. I'm 66 and dog #4, a small male Chihuahua died yesterday.

Don't want another dog? That's a load of crap. You know it. I know it. Your heart is broken. I understand. Your heart will heal. I promise. (had to take a short timeout to tear up and feel sorry for myself)

#4 belonged to a very good friend of ours (my wife and I) and after her husband passed she was concerned about the dog. I told her not to worry. We would take him, and IF he could fit in our family and household he would have a home. IF NOT he would go to breed rescue. He spent 11 years here with us, the last two as an only dog.

Sorry for the detour, let's get back to Bluebird

Don't want to adopt? No problem. Foster!
Call up your local humane org, tell them you want to Foster. They will be over the moon happy to have you.
Got a breed in mind. Find local breed rescue. Foster. They too will be over the moon.

My wife and I were poached one Saturday morning when we showed up with out dead dog (#1)
Met a lot of nice people along the way. Met some terrific people too. More blessings than I could ever hope to count.

Now, Google and make the calls. Got that? Good.

Take care Bluebird,
Uncle Foster


----------



## Bluebird

Galathiel said:


> If you are not against having your dog groomed (since you mention a maltese), you might also look into a shih tzu. After about a year old, they are really wonderful velcro family dogs that just want to be with you. Want to go outside? Great! Want to sit on the couch and watch a movie? Great! They can also be exercised easily indoors if necessary on bad days (both weather and you) by throwing a stuffed animal, etc to retrieve. I lost mine at almost 16 years old, but he was an amazing dog.


I was thinking I should just get a fluffy toy dog. 😂


----------



## Bluebird

Bluebird said:


> I was thinking I should just get a fluffy toy dog. 😂


Yes, I would love any little dog!! Sweet and you love them and they love you. You take care of them and give them the best.


----------



## Bluebird

Uncle Foster said:


> Well Bluebird, you and I are pretty much in the same boat. I'm 66 and dog #4, a small male Chihuahua died yesterday.
> 
> Don't want another dog? That's a load of crap. You know it. I know it. Your heart is broken. I understand. Your heart will heal. I promise. (had to take a short timeout to tear up and feel sorry for myself)
> 
> #4 belonged to a very good friend of ours (my wife and I) and after her husband passed she was concerned about the dog. I told her not to worry. We would take him, and IF he could fit in our family and household he would have a home. IF NOT he would go to breed rescue. He spent 11 years here with us, the last two as an only dog.
> 
> Sorry for the detour, let's get back to Bluebird
> 
> Don't want to adopt? No problem. Foster!
> Call up your local humane org, tell them you want to Foster. They will be over the moon happy to have you.
> Got a breed in mind. Find local breed rescue. Foster. They too will be over the moon.
> 
> My wife and I were poached one Saturday morning when we showed up with out dead dog (#1)
> Met a lot of nice people along the way. Met some terrific people too. More blessings than I could ever hope to count.
> 
> Now, Google and make the calls. Got that? Good.
> 
> Take care Bluebird,
> Uncle Foster


Thanks for that wonderful caring reply. You are right I want a doggie right now but I also know what that means for preparation and training and supplies. Many just go get a dog without any plan for care.


----------



## Uncle Foster

Bluebird,

Whatś Up?
Puppy? Adolescent? Adult? Senior? Adopt? Foster?
Got a dog yet?

Plan for Care?
I am not sure what that means.
You get a dog oor puppy. You go to the store to buy dog food and treats. You already have a leash, you might need a collar. You get the food and water dishes off the shelf, wash them and set them on teh floor. Fill them and show your new dog.
You call your Vet for an appointment and go for the first exam. Your vet examines the dog and you talk about vaccinations and pest prevention. You give the vet all your money and go home.
Almost forgot the camera. Take lots of pictures. Call your family and friends to share the good news. Bluebird has a new dog!
Grab the leash, tell Newt (your new best friend) Letś Go! Go for walk.
In a week or so you will not know how you got along without Newt. Your broken heart will begin to heal.

Did I miss anything?

Uncle Foster


----------



## Lillith

This thread was last updated 6 months ago...I'm closing to avoid confusion.


----------

